# Wireless gamepad



## arko1983 (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking for wireless gamepad for pc.

My choices:-

Logitech Wireless Gamepad F710
Logitech Wireless Gamepad F710: Buy Online @ Rs.2769/- | Snapdeal.com

Microsoft Wireless Controller
Microsoft Wireless Controller (For PC with USB Receiver): Buy Online @ Rs.2880/- | Snapdeal.com

Budget is max 5k.

Please suggest any other if its better.I have no idea for gamepad.I need wireless because I will also play on my TV.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Jun 3, 2014)

Go with Microsoft Xbox Controller. They are widely supported by almost all pc games.
Trust me, I already have one and its amazing


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

I use F710 for PC games in racing and arcade genre and its awesome. I dint find any quality difference with the MS XBOX Controller though, also was cheaper. I was aiming at Razer Sabretooth, undoubtedly the most badass one, but no stock  I guess in  India its more expensive, around 7k


----------



## SunE (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm having a F710. It is supported by all the games just like the official MS controller. The vibration however feels a bit weak when compared to wired controllers like F510 or wired xBox controller.

If you decide to go with the MS controller do check whether it comes with a receiver or not.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, the only drawback is the vibration, but its not a showstopper. I can bet that the MS XBOX controller wireless receiver will be a PITA to find out if the one comes with the pad gets lost. I almost lost my F710 receiver a month ago, and it proved quite a headache to find a replacement, given that logitech has excellent Aftersales across SEA.


----------



## arko1983 (Jun 4, 2014)

So what the final vote.both are good,still cant decide,but inclining on Ms xbox controller.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2014)

Get the Xbox controller, I used a F510 and found the deadzones on the thumbsticks suck a$$..
I cant confirm but I believe the same issue is there in F710 as well.. 
And the triggers on 360 controller are faaar better than the ones on F series Logitech..
Also, I suggest dont buy from Snapdeal, I myself ordered a Xbox 360 wired controller from there, I found it was a 3rd party fake and snapdeal was selling it at original price..
Buy it from Flipkart if you must..


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 4, 2014)

First, any game that works with a 360 controller will work with the F710. The "Xinput" mode on the F710 emulates a 360 controller, with all the buttons corresponding just as you'd expect them to.

Second, I've had no wireless problems and I often play games from ~15-20 feet away in another room than my PC (HDMI to TV). However, I use the included USB dongle extension (it's a wire that you plug the dongle into, and the wire plugs into a USB port). 

F710 is the best wireless pad out there after Sabertooth, only a fool would question it. Your money, you decide. F710 has no problems.


----------



## arko1983 (Jun 4, 2014)

Still cant decide,is the sabertooth wireless?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2014)

Nope, only F710, and 360 controller are out of the box wireless xinput controllers..
Sabretooth is a gimmick, i used one in a cafe.. I never got to use the macro buttons, because they are very redundant.. You cant remap them, so whats the point ?
Only good thing about it is the bottom Back Start button placement and build quality..
Apart from that, its very much identical to a normal 360 controller


----------



## arko1983 (Jun 5, 2014)

will probably buy the 360 as it is fail-safe.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 6, 2014)

You can go with xbox 360 wireless controller. I am using one for more than a year and it works like charm.
You can use xpadder to use it like wireless controller in windows (like mouse and some specific keys) if required. 
It is very good when I am watching movies and all the required controls(play, pause,mute, forward, backward and others) are right in the reach of my hand.


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 6, 2014)

Will suggest you to wait for the xbox one controller to be officially available in India, should happen by September this year most probably. Better than the 360 controller, official driver for pc is out and will fall in your budget.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2014)

Xbox one controller is great but there's absolutely no way Microsoft is gonna price it at around Rs 3k at launch


----------



## arko1983 (Jun 6, 2014)

I think i am gonna wait for xbox one controller


----------



## RAPBOT (Jun 12, 2014)

Logitech wld b the best bro !!!!


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 15, 2014)

Which one is better PS4 or XBO controller?


----------

